# Erweiterung Schutzeinrichtung Anhang IV Maschine



## Tigerente1974 (23 Juni 2021)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich habe eine Frage zu Anhang IV Maschinen.
Eine Presse soll mit einem zusätzlichen Not-Halt-Taster und einer Schutztür erweitert werden.
Beides ist bereits als technische Maßnahme vorhanden und entsprechend abgenommen.
Muss nach der Erweiterung eine neue Baumusterprüfung erfolgen?
Oder ist es zulässig die Erweiterung in Eigenregie unter Berücksichtigung der üblichen Anforderungen wie Risikobeurteilung, Validierung, Verifizierung durchzuführen?


----------



## Martin76 (23 Juni 2021)

Na dann probiers ich mal .. wenn keiner schreibt..
Ich würde die Argumentation auf der Basis einer "Prüfung Wesentlicher Änderung" aufbauen (Interpretationspapier BMAS vom 11.03.2015).
Demnach hast du keine neues Risikos oder Erhöhung eines vorhandenen Risikos. Im Gegenteil wirst aller Wahrscheinlichkeit die Sicherheit durch eine verbesserte Zugänglichkeit erhöhen. Du wirst wahrscheinlich nicht mal in der Sicherheitssteuerung was ändern müssen wenn du die zusätzlichen Nothalt und Servicetüren in Reihe zu den bereits vorhandenen schaltest.
Aus dem Bauch raus würde ich sagen, eine neue Sicherheitsprüfung für die Funktion der zusätzlichen Schalter und die konstruktiv einzuhaltenden Sicherheitsabstände (wegen Schutzumbau) reicht aus und du benötigst keine erneute Baumusterprüfung. Klar... Unterlagen wie Sicherheitslayout Betriebsanleitung, Schaltpläne, etc. müssen angepasst werden. (Wie du schon schreibts die üblichen Anforderungen halt)
Vielleicht hilf dir das als Entscheidungshilfe...


----------



## stevenn (23 Juni 2021)

ich würde auch sagen, das ist davon abhängig, ob es eine wesentliche Veränderung ist oder nicht. Neues CE -> Neue Baumusterprüfung.

wesentliche Veränderung wird in Zukunft ein sehr großes und wichtiges Thema werden, wenn die neue Maschinenrichtlinie wirklich so umgesetzt wird, wie aktuell geplant.

Zu deinem Beispiel:
Ich persönlich mache das auch immer abhängig davon, wie alt eine Anlage schon ist. Ist diese z.B. schon 30 Jahre alt, wird es schwierig die Tür und den Not-Halt Taster nach aktuellem Stand der TEchnik einzubinden. Ich kenne deine Anlage nicht, dies macht es dann auch schwer es einzuschätzen.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (23 Juni 2021)

Danke für die Antworten.
Für mich geht es in erster Linie darum, was die Erfordernis einer neuen Baumusterprüfung auslöst.
Damit habe ich mich bisher noch nicht befasst.
Wesentliche Änderung sehe ich da auch als Grund. Das wäre hier nicht der Fall.


----------



## Elektriko (23 Juni 2021)

Hat die Presse schon eine Konformitätserklärung?


----------



## Elektriko (23 Juni 2021)

stevenn schrieb:


> wesentliche Veränderung wird in Zukunft ein sehr großes und wichtiges Thema werden, wenn die neue Maschinenrichtlinie wirklich so umgesetzt wird, wie aktuell geplant.


Hallo Stevenn,
kannst du ein bisschen mehr darüber schreiben? was soll bei der neuen MRL geändert werden?
Gruß


----------



## stevenn (23 Juni 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Hallo Stevenn,
> kannst du ein bisschen mehr darüber schreiben? was soll bei der neuen MRL geändert werden?
> Gruß


beim aktuellen Entwurf wird jede sicherheitstechnische Änderung / Ergänzung eine wesentliche Veränderung sein. Der Begriff wesentliche Veränderung wird dann auch in der Maschinenrichtlinie auftauchen


----------



## Tigerente1974 (24 Juni 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Hat die Presse schon eine Konformitätserklärung?


Ja. Das ist eine ältere Anlage.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (24 Juni 2021)

stevenn schrieb:


> beim aktuellen Entwurf wird jede sicherheitstechnische Änderung / Ergänzung eine wesentliche Veränderung sein. Der Begriff wesentliche Veränderung wird dann auch in der Maschinenrichtlinie auftauchen


Wenn wirklich jede sicherheitstechnische Veränderung eine wesentliche Änderung darstellt, wird das bestimmt auch dazu führen, dass Verbesserungen der Sicherheit nicht mehr gemacht werden, nur um die CE nicht zu verlieren. Ich würde mir wünschen, dass man hier nicht pauschal alles zu einer wesentlichen Änderung macht.


----------



## stevenn (24 Juni 2021)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Wenn wirklich jede sicherheitstechnische Veränderung eine wesentliche Änderung darstellt, wird das bestimmt auch dazu führen, dass Verbesserungen der Sicherheit nicht mehr gemacht werden, nur um die CE nicht zu verlieren. Ich würde mir wünschen, dass man hier nicht pauschal alles zu einer wesentlichen Änderung macht.


prinzipiell gebe ich dir recht. es ist aber ein gewagter Schritt zu sagen "wir verbessern die Sicherheit nicht, weil wir dann CE verlieren" bin mal gespannt wieviele diese Aussage machen. Die Sicherheitsfachkraft wird ja im Falle eines Unfalls sagen, dass er gesagt hat man sollte die Anlage sicherheitstechnisch verbessern, er will seinen Kopf ja auch aus der Schlinge ziehen.


----------



## adiemus84 (24 Juni 2021)

Angenommen die Maschine ist so alt, dass sie kein CE hat. Wie würde man dann vorgehen?


----------



## stevenn (24 Juni 2021)

adiemus84 schrieb:


> Angenommen die Maschine ist so alt, dass sie kein CE hat. Wie würde man dann vorgehen?


auf welchen post bezieht sich die Aussage/Frage?


----------



## adiemus84 (24 Juni 2021)

stevenn schrieb:


> Ich persönlich mache das auch immer abhängig davon, wie alt eine Anlage schon ist. Ist diese z.B. schon 30 Jahre alt, wird es schwierig die Tür und den Not-Halt Taster nach aktuellem Stand der TEchnik einzubinden. Ich kenne deine Anlage nicht, dies macht es dann auch schwer es einzuschätzen.



Auf den hier.


----------



## stevenn (24 Juni 2021)

adiemus84 schrieb:


> Auf den hier.


wenn es von der Definition her eine wesentliche Veränderung ist, dann machen wir auch ein (neues) CE.

es kam auch schon mal vor, dass der Kunde ein CE nach aktuellem Stand gekauft hat.


----------



## adiemus84 (24 Juni 2021)

Gehen wir von keiner wesentlichen Veränderung aus. Schließt Ihr das dann einfach an und gut ist? Verwendet also das gleiche "Verdrahtungsschema" wie in der Anlage bereits verbaut, obwohl es nicht mehr dem Stand der Technik entspricht? Es gibt da meistens ja nicht mal ein PLr.


----------



## stevenn (24 Juni 2021)

adiemus84 schrieb:


> Gehen wir von keiner wesentlichen Veränderung aus. Schließt Ihr das dann einfach an und gut ist? Verwendet also das gleiche "Verdrahtungsschema" wie in der Anlage bereits verbaut, obwohl es nicht mehr dem Stand der Technik entspricht? Es gibt da meistens ja nicht mal ein PLr.


nein, dann wird die Sicherheitstechnik nach aktuellem Stand der Technik ausgeführt.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (24 Juni 2021)

adiemus84 schrieb:


> Gehen wir von keiner wesentlichen Veränderung aus. Schließt Ihr das dann einfach an und gut ist? Verwendet also das gleiche "Verdrahtungsschema" wie in der Anlage bereits verbaut, obwohl es nicht mehr dem Stand der Technik entspricht? Es gibt da meistens ja nicht mal ein PLr.


Das würde ich nicht ganz pauschal beantworten.
Grundsätzlich kann man zunächst aus den vorhandenen technischen Maßnahmen ableiten, wie der Hersteller die Maschine eingeschätzt hat.
Wenn man dies als Mindest-Standard annimmt, hat man aus dieser Sicht nicht zu wenig gemacht.
Oft findet man aber auch Maschinen, bei denen dieser Standard ganz offensichtlich nicht zur Gefährdung passt.
Dort habe ich die Risiken bewertet oder C-Normen herangezogen und ggf. die komplette Sicherheitstechnik aufgerödelt.
Mehr machen kann man immer


----------



## stevenn (24 Juni 2021)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> ...
> Grundsätzlich kann man zunächst aus den vorhandenen technischen Maßnahmen ableiten, wie der Hersteller die Maschine eingeschätzt hat.
> Wenn man dies als Mindest-Standard annimmt, hat man aus dieser Sicht nicht zu wenig gemacht.
> ...


hier muss man aber aufpassen, denn die umgesetzte Sicherheitstechnik vor 30 Jahren kannte noch keinen PL. dementsprechend muss, aus meiner Sicht, schon pauschal die Sicherheitstechnik auf aktuellem Stand gebracht werden. die Sicherheitstechnik hat sich ja weiterentwickelt. Erstens gibt es die ein oder andere komponente nicht mehr und zweitens wird in den heutigen Normen teilweise ein PL vorgeschrieben.
Meine Meinung ist, wenn ich ein CE nach heutigem Stand mache, dann muss die Sicherheitstechnik auf dem heutigen Stand der Technik sein und den entsprechenden Normen entsprechen.


----------



## adiemus84 (24 Juni 2021)

Und nun kommt das Budget ins Spiel. Geplant wurden 5k brauchen würde man aber 50k. Und jetzt?


----------



## stevenn (24 Juni 2021)

adiemus84 schrieb:


> Und nun kommt das Budget ins Spiel. Geplant wurden 5k brauchen würde man aber 50k. Und jetzt?


na dann ist der CE-Veranwortliche/ Sicherheitsmann zu spät eingebunden worden. Meine Vertriebsmitarbeiter sind so sensibilisiert, dass diese Wissen, ok jetzt muss ich auf den CE-Veranwortliche/ Sicherheitsmann zugehen und Fragen wie man das umsetzt und wie man kalkulieren muss.

"das haben wir nicht gemacht, weil es zu teuer war" kann nicht die Antwort sein


----------



## Martin76 (24 Juni 2021)

stevenn schrieb:


> "das haben wir nicht gemacht, weil es zu teuer war" kann nicht die Antwort sein


nein kann nicht sein, aber versuch mal einem Kunden (Verkäufer) klar zu machen das eine zusätzliche Servicetüre oder eine zusätzlicher Nothalt (Eingriff in Sicherheitskonzept), der eigentliche zur Erhöhung Sicherheit beitragen soll, keine 1000€ sondern auf einmal 10 000€ oder mehr kostet weil deswegen (neue CE) die komplette Sicherheitstechnik auf den aktuellen Stand gebracht werden muss. Würde ich als Kunde sagen ... dann kommt halt keiner hin


----------



## Elektriko (24 Juni 2021)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Ja. Das ist eine ältere Anlage.


Meiner meinung nach, du verbesserst die Anlage, keine Wesentliche Veränderung, und keine neue Baumusterprüfung nötig.


----------



## marscho (24 Juni 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Meiner meinung nach, du verbesserst die Anlage, keine Wesentliche Veränderung, und keine neue Baumusterprüfung nötig.



Im *Allgemeinen* sehe ich das auch so.

Im Übrigen auch die BG RCI sowie Continental - Stand zumindest 2017.
Da wurde mal eine interaktive Arbeitshilfe zu dem Thema geschrieben.
Siehe dazu auch: https://www.bgrci.de/fachwissen-por...ensicherheit/interpretationen-zu-vorschriften

PS: Ich habe keine Ahnung, warum die Links zu den aktuellen PDFs nicht gehen. Die PDF von 2017 konnte ich nur nicht interaktiv anhängen, da sonst zu groß. Jedenfalls steht auf Seite 20 der PDF:


> Risikoerhöhungen liegen z. B. nicht vor:
> • Beim Austausch von sicherheitsrelevanten Bauteilen, sofern
> diese kein schlechteres Sicherheitsverhalten aufweisen. Hierbei
> ist es unerheblich, ob ein Technologiewechsel vorgenommen
> ...


----------

